# Das an/aus - Spiel



## AMUN (18 Juni 2009)

Also das Spiel ist ganz einfach:

Ihr sagt immer Licht an: und begründet es!

Der nächste sagt Licht aus: und begründet es wieder... und dann wieder Licht an: und Begründung

Ich fange mal an...


*Licht an : Find die fernbedienung nicht!*


----------



## Katzun (18 Juni 2009)

licht aus: möcht deine schweinerein nicht sehen


----------



## juli123 (18 Juni 2009)

licht an- hab mein handy vergessen


----------



## AMUN (18 Juni 2009)

*Licht aus:* Katzun muss nicht sehen wie ich sein Bier trinke


----------



## Buterfly (18 Juni 2009)

*Licht an: *Ich finde das Bier sonst nicht


----------



## General (18 Juni 2009)

*Licht aus: *Muss keiner sehen wenn ich besoffen bin


----------



## Nappalover (18 Juni 2009)

Licht an : " Warum riechen die Blumen nach Bier "


----------



## oberbirne (19 Juni 2009)

Licht aus: Ich muß das Alkoholfreie an den Mann bringen


----------



## Buterfly (19 Juni 2009)

Licht an: Wer hat mir Alkoholfreies gegeben?


----------



## AMUN (19 Juni 2009)

Licht aus: war gerade Duschen lol6


----------



## hogi (20 Juni 2009)

Licht an: zum Handtuch suchenlol6


----------



## Buterfly (20 Juni 2009)

Licht aus: Ich hab Amun nackt gesehen


----------



## oberbirne (21 Juni 2009)

Licht an: Wir wollen dein entsetztes Gesicht sehen!!! lol4


----------



## hogi (21 Juni 2009)

Licht aus: das kann keiner mit ansehen.lol5


----------



## AMUN (23 Juni 2009)

Licht an: sonst stolpere ich über komatösen Usern


----------



## Daddel (24 Juni 2009)

Licht aus: Die ganzen Leichen will keiner sehen


----------



## General (24 Juni 2009)

*Licht an:*Muss die Särge bestellen


----------



## Daddel (25 Juni 2009)

Licht aus:unter der Erde ist es dunkel


----------



## AMUN (25 Juni 2009)

Licht an: Muss hier mal eine Leiche einbalsamieren


----------



## General (25 Juni 2009)

*Licht aus:* Das kannste auch im Dunkeln


----------



## AMUN (25 Juni 2009)

Licht an: Ist schon nach 8


----------



## General (25 Juni 2009)

*Licht aus:* Muss Strom sparen


----------



## Daddel (26 Juni 2009)

Licht an:Energiesparlampen drin


----------



## oberbirne (26 Juni 2009)

*Licht aus:* Die (Bier)Leichen werden wach


----------



## Buterfly (26 Juni 2009)

Licht an: Wer ist das neben mir und wo zum Teufel bin ich?


----------



## General (26 Juni 2009)

*Licht aus :*Die Alte willste wirklich nicht sehen


----------



## Daddel (26 Juni 2009)

Licht an: Autoschlüßel suchen und nix wie weg


----------



## AMUN (26 Juni 2009)

Licht aus: und weiter saufen


----------



## General (27 Juni 2009)

*Licht an:* Wo ist das Bier


----------



## Buterfly (28 Juni 2009)

Licht aus: Bier ist alle...


----------



## oberbirne (29 Juni 2009)

Licht an: Der als Erster gekotzt hat muß Nachschub holen


----------



## General (29 Juni 2009)

*Licht aus:*Dann muß ich wohl nicht gehen


----------



## Crash (5 Juli 2009)

Licht an: Gehe freiwillig... !


----------



## General (7 Juli 2009)

*Licht aus: *Und bringe Kippen mit


----------



## oberbirne (7 Juli 2009)

Licht an: Auf die Karte schauen Wenn er unterwegs ist kann er auch ne Pizza mitbringen


----------



## Crash (7 Juli 2009)

Licht aus : Brauche keine Karte ; habe Navi


----------



## oberbirne (8 Juli 2009)

*Licht an*: Ich mein die Karte vom Pizzatünnes


----------



## Crash (8 Juli 2009)

Licht aus: Kenne die Karte auswendig !!!


----------



## oberbirne (20 Juli 2009)

*Licht an:* Ist noch jemand da oder habt ihr mich allein zurückgelassen?


----------



## Crash (21 Juli 2009)

*Licht aus:* Bin doch bei dir *HEHE*


----------



## General (21 Juli 2009)

*Licht an:* Was machst du mit ihm


----------



## celby (21 Juli 2009)

Licht aus: "Das willst Du nicht wissen"


----------



## oberbirne (22 Juli 2009)

*LICHT AN:* Hab Angst :mussweg:


----------



## Crash (22 Juli 2009)

*Licht aus:* Bin noch lange nicht fertig...


----------



## General (22 Juli 2009)

*Licht an:*dann geh ich nach Hause


----------



## SabberOpi (22 Juli 2009)

Licht aus: Ist kein Ökostrom, also bleibts dunkel


----------



## atvgohome (22 Juli 2009)

licht an, damit ich beweise verschwinden lassen kann.


----------



## Crash (23 Juli 2009)

*Licht aus:* Hab nichts zu verbergen !!!


----------



## General (23 Juli 2009)

*Licht an:*Du klaust


----------



## Crash (23 Juli 2009)

*Licht aus:* Damit ich schnell abhauen kann :mussweg:


----------



## General (31 Juli 2009)

*Licht an:* Damit die Bratpfanne sein Ziel nicht verpasst


----------



## Buterfly (31 Juli 2009)

*Licht aus: *Soviel Blut kann keiner sehen


----------



## Crash (31 Juli 2009)

*Licht an:* Wurde am Kopf getroffen. Brauch ne Aspirin ! ? !


----------



## Buterfly (31 Juli 2009)

*Licht aus: *Aspirin ist aus ab in die Apotheke


----------



## General (31 Juli 2009)

*Licht an:* Sonst finde ich den Dealer um die Ecke nicht


----------



## AMUN (31 Juli 2009)

*Licht aus* damit mein Joint keiner sieht


----------



## oberbirne (1 Aug. 2009)

*Licht an:*Ich muß da nur mal kurz die Wasserpfeife zusammenbauen


----------



## Buterfly (1 Aug. 2009)

Licht aus: POLIZEI!!!!


----------



## General (1 Aug. 2009)

*Licht an:* keine Angst mein Junge, die beissen nicht


----------



## AMUN (12 Aug. 2009)

*Licht aus:* rette sich wer kann


----------



## Buterfly (12 Aug. 2009)

*Licht an:* verdammt sie haben mich


----------



## Crash (13 Aug. 2009)

*Licht aus :* Mir doch egal


----------



## General (18 Aug. 2009)

*Licht an*: Mir aber nicht


----------



## oberbirne (18 Aug. 2009)

*Licht aus:* Dann stolpern die über die Wasserpfeife


----------



## Q (19 Aug. 2009)

Licht an: Und nu hab ich die Pfeife!!!lol6:mussweg:


----------



## oberbirne (19 Aug. 2009)

*Licht aus:* Und die Bullen am A......


----------



## Q (19 Aug. 2009)

Licht an! Bin schon wech! Ausserdem haben sie ja schon Buterfly!


----------



## General (24 Aug. 2009)

*Licht aus:* Ich will meine Ruhe haben


----------



## Q (24 Aug. 2009)

*Licht an:* Will nur mal schauen, ob noch jemand da ist.  Bin auch leise für die Ruhebedürftigen....


----------



## Buterfly (24 Aug. 2009)

*Licht aus: *So leicht können mich die Bullen nicht abführen :mussweg:


----------



## Muli (24 Aug. 2009)

*Licht an:* Ich sehe sonst nichts auf der Tastatur in meiner Einzelzellen-Dunkelkammer!


----------



## Q (24 Aug. 2009)

*Licht aus:* Brauchste auch nicht: Der Ausschalter ist oben rechts - und RUHE für die die es brauchen


----------



## Crash (24 Aug. 2009)

*Licht an :* Nix mit Ruhe ! ? ! PAAAARTY !!!! :rock::dancing:


----------



## Kalif (31 Aug. 2009)

*Licht aus:* Party war gestern, heut ist ausnüchtern!


----------



## Q (31 Aug. 2009)

*Licht an:* Wo ist das Aspirin?????:kotz:


----------



## General (23 Sep. 2009)

*Licht aus:*Hier nicht


----------



## oberbirne (24 Sep. 2009)

Licht an: Wer stolpert da laufend über meinen Schlafsack!!!! :brutal:


----------



## Crash (25 Sep. 2009)

*Licht aus :* Wollte mich doch nur dazu legen ! ? ! rofl1


----------



## Buterfly (25 Sep. 2009)

*Licht an: *Crash liegt auf mir :WOW:


----------



## General (25 Sep. 2009)

*Licht aus:* Das möchte ich nicht sehen


----------



## Buterfly (25 Sep. 2009)

*Licht an:* Bier holen


----------



## Crash (26 Sep. 2009)

*Licht aus :*Ich hab noch ein Bier gefunden *SCHNELLTRINK*


----------



## oberbirne (7 Okt. 2009)

*Licht an:*Ich muß die Wasserpfeife mal wieder zusammenbauen


----------



## General (8 Okt. 2009)

*Licht aus:* Geraucht wird hier nicht


----------



## Stefan24100 (9 Okt. 2009)

*Licht an:* dann geh ich halt zum rauchen nach draußen


----------



## maierchen (13 Okt. 2009)

Licht aus ......draussen ist es hell genug


----------



## Q (14 Okt. 2009)

maierchen schrieb:


> Licht aus ......draussen ist es hell genug



um 23:37 Uhr?!?
Da ist wohl eher die Lampe an...

*LICHT AN:* Guten Morgen, Forum! Alle aufwachen!


----------



## Stefan24100 (14 Okt. 2009)

* Licht aus: * .............. weiterschlafen :zzzzzz:


----------



## oberbirne (15 Okt. 2009)

*Licht an:* Um 17.07 braucht keiner mehr pennen da wird gefeiert!!!!
:laola::laola2::laola:


----------



## General (15 Okt. 2009)

*Licht aus:* Ich feier nicht mit


----------



## neman64 (15 Okt. 2009)

*Licht an* Ich feier mit.


----------



## Crash (15 Okt. 2009)

*Licht aus :* Durch das ständige AN\AUS ist der Schalter kaputt... STROMSCHLAGGEFAHR !!!


----------



## oberbirne (16 Okt. 2009)

*Licht an:* Scheiße wo sind die Sicherungen hab nen neuen Schalter dabei


----------



## Buterfly (17 Okt. 2009)

*Licht aus: *Sicherungen sind raus


----------



## Crash (17 Okt. 2009)

*Kerze an :* Ab zum Sicherungskasten und nebenbei bau ich den Schalter an


----------



## Buterfly (17 Okt. 2009)

Crash schrieb:


> *Kerze an :* Ab zum Sicherungskasten und nebenbei bau ich den Schalter an



Das mit den Kerzen war genial 

So jetzt wieder

*Licht an:* Mit verlängerten Laufzeiten der Atomkraftwerke ist das locker drin


----------



## oberbirne (18 Okt. 2009)

*Licht aus:*Nach dem Stromschlag hat mir der Arzt Ruhe verordnet!!!


----------



## Crash (18 Okt. 2009)

*Licht an: * Ich wurde dazu verdonnert Oberbirne zu pflegen...:devil:


----------



## pauline42 (19 Okt. 2009)

Licht aus: Den will ich nicht sehen!


----------



## General (19 Okt. 2009)

*Licht an:*Der sieht aber lustig aus


----------



## Q (20 Okt. 2009)

*Licht aus:* ist ja noch viel zu früh....snoopy1


----------



## Crash (3 Nov. 2009)

*Licht an:* Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm


----------



## Q (3 Nov. 2009)

*Licht aus*: Ich hau wieder ab - bis später!


----------



## Sucre (7 Nov. 2009)

*Licht an:* Da bin ich wieder, war nur schnell Q einfangen.


----------



## Q (7 Nov. 2009)

*Licht aus:* Mich "kriegste" nicht!


----------



## Sucre (7 Nov. 2009)

*Licht an:* Das wollen wir doch mal sehn.


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2009)

*Licht aus:* 

 :mussweg:


----------



## General (15 Nov. 2009)

*Licht an:* Hier wird kein Quatsch gemacht


----------



## Q (16 Nov. 2009)

*Licht aus:* Dann sieht blupper es nicht!


----------



## Crash (16 Nov. 2009)

*Licht an :* Muss doch sehen was hier vor sich geht


----------



## Stefan24100 (16 Nov. 2009)

*Licht aus:* genug gesehen


----------



## HermesC (17 Nov. 2009)

Licht an: Genug ist nicht genug.


----------



## maierchen (17 Nov. 2009)

Licht aus :und das ohne begründung!


----------



## General (19 Nov. 2009)

*Licht an:* Mit Begründung


----------



## Q (20 Nov. 2009)

*Licht aus:* die Begründung versteck ich


----------



## Crash (20 Nov. 2009)

*Licht an :* Bin auf der Suche nach Q`s versteckter Begründung lol6


----------



## oberbirne (21 Nov. 2009)

*Licht aus:* Begründung gefunden, angesehen und wieder versteckt!!! Viel Spaß bei der Suche lol4


----------



## General (27 Nov. 2009)

*Licht an :* Jetzt ist aber Schluss


----------



## Q (27 Nov. 2009)

Wenn Schluss sein soll, dann gute Nacht:
***gäähn***
*LICHT AUS!*


----------



## oberbirne (28 Nov. 2009)

*Licht an:* Genug geschlafen PARTYTIME!!! :laola2:


----------



## General (30 Nov. 2009)

*Licht aus:* Party hatten wir schon


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2009)

*Licht an:* Muss noch Einkaufen


----------



## Buterfly (30 Nov. 2009)

*Licht aus: *Wenn wir nicht zuhause sind, brauchen wir auch kein Licht


----------



## oberbirne (30 Nov. 2009)

*Licht an:* Wozu haben wir den Energiesparlampen


----------



## neman64 (1 Dez. 2009)

*Licht aus:* Auch Energiesparlampen brauchen Strom


----------



## Buterfly (1 Dez. 2009)

*Licht an: *Schlüssel vergessen


----------



## xxsurfer (1 Dez. 2009)

*Licht aus:* Wir lassen die Tür einfach offen !


----------



## oberbirne (6 Dez. 2009)

*Licht an:* Tür offen? Party für alle!!!


----------



## Katzun (6 Dez. 2009)

*Licht aus:* ich will die ganzen besoffenen gar nicht sehen


----------



## Q (7 Dez. 2009)

*Licht an*: Eeenen uf die Lampe jiiessen!


----------



## oberbirne (17 Dez. 2009)

*Licht aus:*Die Weihnachtsbeleuchtung draußen ist hell genug


----------



## Buterfly (17 Dez. 2009)

*Unsere Weihnachtsbeleuchtung an *


----------



## Q (18 Dez. 2009)

*Licht aus: *Wird bald hell draussen ***CO2bilanzdesboardsverbesser***


----------



## neman64 (18 Dez. 2009)

Licht an: Muss noch Arbeiten.


----------



## General (22 Dez. 2009)

*Licht aus :* Bald ist Weihnachten wird nicht malocht (Ausser blupper der arme Sack)


----------



## Crash (29 Dez. 2009)

*Licht an :* Sehe sonst ja nicht die Buchstaben auf der Tastatur lol8


----------



## neman64 (30 Dez. 2009)

Licht aus: Die Buchstaben die du tippst siehst du auch auf dem Bildschirm.:WOW:


----------



## Stefan24100 (1 Jan. 2010)

*Licht an:* @all


----------



## xxsurfer (1 Jan. 2010)

*Licht aus:*Ich hab noch solche Kopfschmerzen !


----------



## neman64 (1 Jan. 2010)

*Licht an:*Ich gebe dir Kopfschmerztabletten.


----------



## Crash (1 Jan. 2010)

*Licht aus :*Alle ins Bett gehen ( waren doch gestern schon zu lange wach )


----------



## xxsurfer (2 Jan. 2010)

*Licht an:*Meine Bettdecke is wech....muß ich
erstmal suchen !


----------



## Q (4 Jan. 2010)

*Licht aus:* Was xxsurfer unter der Bettdecke zeigt, möcht ich lieber nicht sehen  ***grusel***


----------



## neman64 (4 Jan. 2010)

*Licht an:* Ich schon, ist mal etwas anders.


----------



## xxsurfer (4 Jan. 2010)

*Licht aus:* Ich *brauch* meine *Privatsphäre*!


----------



## Crash (4 Jan. 2010)

*Licht an :* Jetzt bin auch ich neugierig geworden


----------



## neman64 (4 Jan. 2010)

*Licht aus.*jetzt habe ich genug gesehen.


----------



## Stefan24100 (5 Jan. 2010)

*Licht an:* Ich will auch was sehen


----------



## neman64 (9 Jan. 2010)

Licht aus: Jetzt haben wir alle genug gesehen und lassen xxxsurfer in Ruhe.


----------



## Crash (9 Jan. 2010)

*Licht an :* Und neman ein x klauen... Der andere User heisst xxsurfer


----------



## neman64 (9 Jan. 2010)

Licht aus Glühlampe kaputtgegangen. vertippt.


----------



## Crash (13 Jan. 2010)

*Licht an :* Hab die Glühlampe erneuert... Immer bleibt die Arbeit an MIR hängen


----------



## Q (14 Jan. 2010)

*Licht aus:* Dann schonen wir besser mal das Leuchtmittel Crash


----------



## Crash (30 Jan. 2010)

*Licht an:* Hatten jetzt lange genug das Licht aus ....


----------



## Muli (7 Feb. 2010)

*Licht aus!*

Oder mach mal einer den Spiegel kaputt 
Ich kann diesen Typen nicht mehr sehen!


----------



## xxsurfer (7 Feb. 2010)

*LICHT AN :* Das ist nicht Dein Spiegelbild....das
bin ich ! 






( Anmerkung: Bei dem *tripple X* hat sich *neman64* bestimmt was gedacht )


----------



## Crash (7 Feb. 2010)

*Licht aus :* Aber ganz schnell... Kann mir das nicht länger ansehen


----------



## Q (7 Feb. 2010)

*Licht an:* der Q schaut noch mal nach dem Rechten


----------



## xxsurfer (8 Feb. 2010)

*LICHT AUS :* ...ich leuchte im dunkeln !


----------



## xxsurfer (11 Feb. 2010)

*LICH AN:* ....jetzt ist meine Batterie *leer* !


----------



## Geldsammler (16 Feb. 2010)

*Licht aus:* Ich will mit meinem Geld ungestört kuscheln.


----------



## Q (16 Feb. 2010)

*Licht an:* Will schliesslich die neuen Posts und Bilder sehen bei CB!


----------



## Muli (18 Feb. 2010)

*Licht aus:* Ist Zeit für die Heija!
Und heute war mit mir sowieso nichts anzufangen


----------



## xxsurfer (19 Feb. 2010)

*LICHT AN :*.....so,und jetzt ist wieder Zeit zum *aufstehen* (gähn)


----------



## General (23 Feb. 2010)

*Licht aus: *Für mich noch nicht


----------



## Crash (23 Feb. 2010)

*Licht an :* Und blupper am schlafen hindern


----------



## AMUN (23 Feb. 2010)

Licht aus: Ist viel zu hell


----------



## Crash (18 März 2010)

*Licht an :* Um diese Uhrzeit hoffentlich erlaubt


----------



## General (18 März 2010)

*Licht aus:* Ne noch nicht


----------



## Q (19 März 2010)

*LICHT AN*: Nu aber doch  Aufwachen CB!!!


----------



## Crash (19 März 2010)

*Licht aus :* Bin doch hier


----------



## NAFFTIE (19 März 2010)

*Licht an:* bin schon zweimal besoffen gegen die tür gelaufen .


----------



## Sweet Secret (20 März 2010)

Licht aus , weil es hell ist und ich so baden kann


----------



## Q (20 März 2010)

*Licht an:* Sweeti beim Baden zusehen ist doch aufregend


----------



## Crash (20 März 2010)

*Licht aus :* Q hat sich wohl an der Tür geirrt und sieht mir gerade bei baden zu


----------



## oberbirne (3 Apr. 2010)

*Licht an:*Sonst trifft Q wieder die falsche Tür


----------



## General (3 Apr. 2010)

*Licht aus:* der weiß eh nicht wo er hin will ;-)


----------



## Crash (8 Apr. 2010)

*Licht an:* Will den Weg zu meinem Bett finden


----------



## General (10 Apr. 2010)

*Licht aus:* Schläft eh im Keller


----------



## Babs (10 Apr. 2010)

*Licht an:* Angst vor Ratten


----------



## Crash (10 Apr. 2010)

*Licht aus:* Hab noch keine Ratte gesehen


----------



## Babs (10 Apr. 2010)

*Licht an:*Ratte noch nicht, aber den Elefanten da hinten in der Ecke? :WOW:


----------



## Crash (10 Apr. 2010)

*Licht aus:* Und schnell aus dem Keller flüchten :mussweg:


----------



## oberbirne (20 Apr. 2010)

*Licht an:* Sonst findest Du die Treppe nicht :crazy:


----------



## oberbirne (25 Mai 2010)

*Licht aus:* Über einen Monat schon Licht an!


----------



## Crash (29 Mai 2010)

*Licht an:* 4 Tage Dunkelheit reichen


----------



## AMUN (4 Juni 2010)

*Licht aus:* Die Sonne scheint :WOW:


----------



## General (5 Juni 2010)

*Licht aus:* Nicht um diese Zeit


----------



## Stefan24100 (5 Juni 2010)

*Licht aus:*


----------



## oberbirne (10 Juni 2010)

*Licht an:*Schleich mich durch die Hütte und schau wer noch da ist...


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (12 Juni 2010)

*Licht aus :*


 *vs* 

​


----------



## Crash (12 Juni 2010)

*Licht an:* Will doch sehen, wer gewinnt


----------



## oberbirne (12 Juni 2010)

*Licht aus:* Der Fernseher reicht doch wohl


----------



## oberbirne (26 Juni 2010)

*Licht an:* Wer hat hier in die Bude :kotz: ???


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (26 Juni 2010)

*Licht aus:*

*alles wieder sauber*​


----------



## Crash (26 Juni 2010)

*Licht an:* Und schauen ob RuhrpottNobby wirklich alles sauber gemacht hat


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (27 Juni 2010)

* ....... traut mir nicht



 spät genug ...... ab ins Bett​*


----------



## oberbirne (27 Juni 2010)

*Licht an:* GUTEN MORGÄÄÄÄHN! Aufstehen Kaffee ist fertig!


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (27 Juni 2010)

*...... ist hell genug ..... Strom sparen*​


----------



## Kukicha (27 Juni 2010)

Licht an: Ich will TOD und ZERSTÖRUNG verbreiten! Und PANIK! Vorallem PANIK! Aber wenns keiner sieht entsteht keine PANIK!! Also, los, werdet PANISCH!


----------



## Jumio (30 Juni 2010)

*Licht aus*: chill ma ich will schlafen!


----------



## Freibier (11 Aug. 2010)

Licht an: muss mein Feuer suchen


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (11 Aug. 2010)

*Licht aus:* *bin noch müde*


----------



## Jumio (12 Aug. 2010)

Licht an: ich will sehen was ich esse


----------



## Muli (12 Aug. 2010)

Licht aus ... damit ich nicht sehe, was Jumio da isst


----------



## Freibier (14 Aug. 2010)

Licht an - muss beim pokern wach bleiben


----------



## Crash (17 Aug. 2010)

*Licht aus:* Hast eh verloren


----------



## General (17 Aug. 2010)

*Licht an: der Crash schummelt*


----------



## Crash (17 Aug. 2010)

*Licht aus:* Sollst doch nicht alles verraten


----------



## Muli (17 Aug. 2010)

*Licht an*: Damit ich nachsehen kann, was Crash nun im Ärmel hatte!


----------



## Punisher (18 Aug. 2010)

Licht aus: damit ich das Elend hier nicht mehr sehe


----------



## Crash (11 Sep. 2010)

*Licht an:* Nun ist es schon wieder dunkel


----------



## oberbirne (7 Nov. 2010)

*Licht aus:* Nimm einfach mal die Sonnenbrille ab


----------



## Rumpelmucke (7 Nov. 2010)

Licht an: Damit ich erkenne, wer neben mir liegt


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (7 Nov. 2010)

gucken


----------



## Buterfly (7 Nov. 2010)

Licht an: Davor noch schnell nen Snack holen


----------



## Crash (26 Jan. 2011)

*Licht aus:* Wird mal wieder Zeit !


----------



## Freibier (6 Mai 2011)

Licht an: damit alle wach werden & hier weiter posten


----------



## DER SCHWERE (15 Mai 2011)

*Licht aus:*Will endlich in ruhe den Paarenden Katzen draussen Zuhören!


----------



## oberbirne (1 Apr. 2012)

*Lichtan:* Ist hier noch jemand??? *indenleerenRaumbrüll*


----------



## DER SCHWERE (1 Apr. 2012)

*Licht aus:*Ruuuuuhe:angry:


----------



## tassilo (1 Apr. 2012)

Licht an,ist ja noch Wochenende


----------



## Freibier (1 Okt. 2012)

Licht aus - die Energiesparlampen tragen nichts zur Erderwärmung bei


----------



## Spaten85 (1 Okt. 2012)

Licht an: um zuschauen ob die Energiesparlampe noch funktioniert


----------



## thiphoo (1 Okt. 2012)

Licht aus: ist ja noch massig hell draußen!


----------



## akber22 (2 Okt. 2012)

Licht an: weill meine fensterläden zu sind und kein bock hab auf akrobatik bei meiner unordnung


----------



## neman64 (2 Okt. 2012)

Licht aus: Ich gehe jetzt schlafen, da braucht man kein Licht


----------



## rusty19 (8 Okt. 2012)

Licht an: Es wird dunkel


----------



## neman64 (10 Okt. 2012)

*Licht aus* Stromausfall, aber mein Akku am Laptop ist zum Glück voll


----------



## HunterBlade (14 Okt. 2012)

Licht an, der Ausfall wurde bemerkt und behoben.


----------



## imogspielen (17 Okt. 2012)

Licht aus, denn so zockt es sich besser


----------



## neman64 (17 Okt. 2012)

Licht an. Ich habe Nachtschicht, und muß noch arbeiten


----------



## sylviatietjens (18 Okt. 2012)

licht aus, denn draußen scheint die sonne.


----------



## Purple Feather (22 Okt. 2012)

Licht an, ich habe vergessen nachts die Zähne putzen


----------



## neman64 (23 Okt. 2012)

*Licht aus* Zähneputzen kann man auch wenn es hell ist


----------



## eis (23 Okt. 2012)

*Licht an !!* Ich hasse die dunkle Jahreszeit. :angry:


----------



## neman64 (8 Nov. 2012)

*Licht aus:* Gehe jetzt schlafen, bin müde von der Geburtstagsfeier


----------



## moiva (8 Nov. 2012)

Licht an: Will die Reste vom Geburtstagskuchen finden.


----------



## Nogood (13 Jan. 2013)

Licht aus: Will niemand dabei zusehen müssen, die Krümel vom Boden aufzuessen


----------



## vbg99 (13 Jan. 2013)

Licht *an*: Mein Gebiss ist rausgefallen!


----------



## eis (28 Apr. 2013)

*Licht (Monitor) aus*, damit Niemand diesen sinnfreien Thread hier sieht.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (28 Apr. 2013)

*Licht an ,*sonst kann ich diesen Threat nicht sehen


----------



## vbg99 (28 Apr. 2013)

*Licht aus,*PC läuft auch im Dunkeln.


----------



## wivo1977 (10 Apr. 2016)

Licht an, im Hellen ist es weniger dunkel.


----------



## Drea (25 Apr. 2016)

Licht aus - Zeit zu schlafen


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2021)

Licht an, ein Bier trinken


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2021)

Licht aus, Rausch ausschlafen


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2021)

Licht an, Toilette aufsuchen


----------



## Death Row (14 Juli 2021)

Licht aus - geht auch im Dunkeln


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2021)

...nee zu gefährlich, Licht aus


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2021)

Licht an, Nachbar zu laut...hole Vorschlaghammer !!!wink2


----------



## wusel (18 Juli 2021)

Licht aus - Frau steht hinter Tür mit Nudelholz !!!


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2021)

Licht aus!!!...Ein scheiss Thema :mussweg:


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2021)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Licht aus!!!...Ein scheiss Thema :mussweg:





Licht an.... stimmt


----------



## wusel (29 Juli 2021)

Licht aus - Feierabend


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2021)

Licht an...geht nicht !!!...Birne kaputt


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2021)

Licht aus - Bin müde, muss schlafen


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2021)

*!!*

*...na dann GUTE Nacht !*


*Licht an !!!...einer geht noch:WOW:*


----------



## Lone*Star (1 Aug. 2021)

*Licht aus ! Ist schon hell genug draußen !*


----------



## Max100 (1 Aug. 2021)

Licht an... Der Film ist zu Ende


----------



## wusel (4 Aug. 2021)

Lich aus !!! -- Kühlschrank zu !!!


----------



## Marco2 (9 Aug. 2021)

Licht an - Kühlschrank auf - mal ein Stück Wurst essen !!


----------



## Death Row (9 Aug. 2021)

Licht aus! Das lockt Mücken an!


----------



## Marco2 (9 Aug. 2021)

...egal, Licht an und noch ein Bier !!


----------



## Max100 (10 Aug. 2021)

Licht aus, mir Bier ins Bett


----------



## wusel (11 Aug. 2021)

Licht an -- Mimi liest nen Krimi


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2021)

Licht aus, Mimi legt den Krimi weg


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2021)

Licht an -- Mimi muss aufstehen


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2021)

Licht aus - Nur noch 5 Minuten


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2021)

Licht an - raus aus dem Bett


----------



## Death Row (15 Aug. 2021)

Licht aus - Strom sparen


----------



## Max100 (17 Aug. 2021)

Licht an - muss auf´s Klo


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2021)

Licht aus - Bin müde!


----------

